# LATE GOOSE



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Where's the chatter Boyz? I'm on the north boundary. Open water on Sag Bay. Haven't seen a Honker in weeks !!!


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Plenty of geese in SW MI... looking forward to saturday.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Nothing in augres or linwood in the last 2 weeks


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Nothing good near me in south east...haven’t even seen or heard a goose other then in urban environment


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Tons of geese in my area, far more than other years.

Working on my shed with no plans to dig out the gear and participate in late goose.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

thousands in SW MI 

THIS IS THE REAL SEASON GO TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Its on like DONKEY KONG lets go!!!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw an Insane amount in a field near bay city/saginaw border. Maybe 3-5 thousand? All over in midland as well

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

We have the roost on easily a grand of birds but no field , we know the fields being used but we’re slow on getting the permission. There might be some really pizzed off guys tomorrow.....


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

birdshooter said:


> We have the roost on easily a grand of birds but no field , we know the fields being used but we’re slow on getting the permission. There might be some really pizzed off guys tomorrow.....


Ruh roh...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

birdshooter said:


> We have the roost on easily a grand of birds but no field , we know the fields being used but we’re slow on getting the permission. There might be some really pizzed off guys tomorrow.....


Send it, all is fair


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

birdshooter said:


> We have the roost on easily a grand of birds but no field , we know the fields being used but we’re slow on getting the permission. There might be some really pizzed off guys tomorrow.....


This would be an interesting extortion opportunity:
"Either we all party up in this field you have permission on or we're going to blow the roost tomorrow morning, your choice."


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Would be stupid and pointless for both parties to blow the roost in the morn. Sleep in, watch them fly out to the field and snipe small groups as they come back to said roost

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Bang bang


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats on the banded bird!

8 years old is a fairly old bird.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

We did not shoot the roost we left it alone no safe way to hunt it right now . They won’t go anywhere for now . 
I have yet to see them leave or all leave before more come back not easy to sneak in , we’re gonna wait a few more days .


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

birdshooter said:


> We did not shoot the roost we left it alone no safe way to hunt it right now . They won’t go anywhere for now .
> I have yet to see them leave or all leave before more come back not easy to sneak in , we’re gonna wait a few more days .


Get em in the snow monday..mine wont leave eighter..content to eat grass, dont want to hit the corn fields, they got too much fat on them now, they can hold out awhile.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

We hunted yesterday out near Ann Arbor. Typically a great late season spot. we saw three flocks. had a pair come in locked from on high. the three of us missed. Another pair and we got one. Tomorrow in the snow??? hhhmmmmmm


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice quick snow hunt. 

mid it’s sunny they won’t leave the roost, waste of calories. If if it’s bad weather they need to eat.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Seen some geese today while ice fishing! Holy schatt..been a while


----------

